# Brute force 650 engine ticking noise



## AcadienBF (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi

My brute force is doing some weird sound recently

it does that at idle and the ticking sound goes faster when you push the throttle.

It seems to come from the right side of the engine but im not sure... 

maybe its the belt, clutch, valves, timing chain? 

the BF still rides good. but noticed that it back fired from the exhaust 2 times on decel since the sound is there (last 300kms)

Brute Force 650i 2009 ticking engine noise - YouTube (you can hear it clear at 20sec)

if any of you could give me some help on this one 
I also posted in other forum

Thanks!

Brute Force 650i 2009
200hrs - 3000km 
all stock except uni filter

sorry for my English its my second language


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That is clearly a valve lash issue. It may be an adjuster that had backed off, a sticking valve in a guide, a problem with oiling the tappet or a failing cam lobe.


----------



## AcadienBF (Jun 17, 2014)

im no mechanic... but is a valves ajustement worth it to try?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

AcadienBF said:


> im no mechanic... but is a valves ajustement worth it to try?


That would be the first thing to do..yes.


----------



## Smky (Jul 1, 2014)

So, was it a valve? 


I'm gone


----------



## AcadienBF (Jun 17, 2014)

Just to let you guys know the problem was the cam and rocker arm

Its at the Shop right now 

Thanks!


----------



## Broke_Force (Jun 2, 2016)

AcadienBF said:


> Just to let you guys know the problem was the cam and rocker arm
> 
> Its at the Shop right now
> 
> Thanks!


I know this is old but did the problem go away with the cam and roker arms?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Broke_Force said:


> I know this is old but did the problem go away with the cam and roker arms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you will view a poster's public profile, you can see the last activity for them. This guy hasn't been here sense March of 2015. Feel free to start a new thread and we'll try to help you.


----------



## Broke_Force (Jun 2, 2016)

NMKawierider said:


> If you will view a poster's public profile, you can see the last activity for them. This guy hasn't been here sense March of 2015. Feel free to start a new thread and we'll try to help you.


Thank you for the reply. Will do if i cant figure this out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

